# علاج جديد " حسب المقاس" لأورام المخ ...



## حسنين علي موسى (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ... قرأت هذا الخبر العلمي الرائع في أحد المواقع الأخبارية ... وحبيت أن أنقله للمنتدى لأهميته عسى أن تكون فيه الفائدة والمنفعة للجميع بإذن الله ... يقول الخبر :

عندما استيقظت جيت باين صباح يوم وأحست بصداع شديد وتشوش في الرؤية كان أول ماتبادر إلى ذهنها أنها تعاني من مشكلة في الجيوب الأنفية.

ولكن بعد عدة أيام أصيبت باين برعب شديد بعد أن اكتشفت أن لديها ورم بالمخ وأنها بحاجة إلى جراحة عاجلة وعلاج إشعاعي.

"كانت صدمة شديدة بالنسبة لي" بهذه الكلمات وصفت باين التي تبلغ من العمر 25 عاماً وتعيش في لندن حالتها بعد أن عرفت بحقيقة مرضها.

وقالت باين " أنا كنت خائفة للغاية بعد أن عرفت بإصابتي وظللت أفكر أي نوع من الأورام أصبت به وما الآثار المترتبة على ذلك".

الفحوصات التي أجريت في مستشفى جامعة لندن أثبتت أن باين تعاني من ورم حميد إلا أنه يضغط على الأعصاب البصرية مما يهددها بفقد البصر.

نمو الورم :
-----------

كما أخبر الأطباء باين أنها بحاجة لعملية جراحية لإزالة الورم وتستغرق ست ساعات وعقب ذلك عليها الخضوع لثلاث وثلاثين جلسة علاج إشعاعي.

ووصفت باين حالتها المرضية فقالت "الورم كان حميداً ولكنه ينمو بشكل سريع للغاية وبشراسة وإذا لم يتم إيقافه فسيضغط على كل الأعصاب التي تتحكم في الإبصار".

وأضافت باين أن الأمر كان مرعباً بالنسبة لها ولكنها حاولت أن تتماسك وتخوض التجربة.

وقالت باين إن جلسات العلاج الإشعاعي لم تكن مؤلمة على الرغم من أنها تسببت في رائحة كريهة بأنفها ، كما عانت باين من تورم بالوجه لأن الخوذة الوقائية التى ترتديها أثناء فترة العلاج كانت ضيقة للغاية فضلا عن تناولها جرعات من المنشطات.

ربما تكون باين محظوظة لأنها تعالج في واحدة من أفضل المستشفيات في البلاد التي تعالج أورام المخ بطريقة رائدة من العلاج الإشعاعي فالجرعات أكثر سرعة ودقة.

ويقول الأطباء مع طريقة العلاج الجديدة فإن فرص تحرك المريض أو المخ أثناء العلاج تكون ضئيلة، كما أنها تساعد على تقليل الأضرار التي تلحق بالخلايا الجذعية ( بجذع المخ) والعصب البصري. ولأن الشعاع يتحرك على شكل قوس فإنه يسهل من عملية استهداف الورم.

مخاطر أقل :
------------

سوزان شورت استشاري الأورام و المسؤولة عن وحدة علاج الأورام بمستشفي جامعة لندن قالت طريقة العلاج الجديدة فعالة جدا وأضافت " الطريقة الجديدة أثارت إعجاب قسم العلاج الإشعاعي كما أن المرضى يقولون إن الطريقة الجديدة مباشرة من وجهة نظرهم.

" إنها تعرض الأنسجة الخارجية غير المستهدفة و المحيطة بمركز الورم لجرعات أقل عن أساليب العلاج الأخرى، والأمر يعد يتسم بأهمية خاصة لأولئك المرضي الذين تم علاجهم بالإشعاع من قبل.

" لم نعرف بعد إذا ما كانت الطريقة الجديدة قد نجحت في تقليص حجم الأورام فالأمر سيتطلب بعض الوقت لمعرفة ذلك ولكن بالتأكيد إنها طريقة أكثر راحة لدى المرضى.

" نعتبر أنفسنا من أول من استخدم هذه الطريقة الجديدة وقمنا بعلاج خمس حالات مرضية من بينها جيت باين".

علاج حسب المقاس :
---------------------

كما قال هنري سكوكروفت مدير عام قسم المعلومات العلمية في معهد أبحاث السرطان ببريطانيا إن طريقة العلاج الجديدة مبشرة للغاية.

وأضاف هنري " إن الطريقة الجديدة تشكل طفرة كبيرة في العلاج حيث يمكن الآن تحديد طريقة العلاج حسب حجم وشكل الورم".

"إن معهد أبحاث السرطان في بريطانيا يمول عددا من التجارب على طرق العلاج الجديدة التي بهدف الوصول لعلاج كامل لعدد كبير من أنواع السرطان و الذي يصيب البروستاتا والرئة والمخ والرقبة.

وعلى الرغم من أن عليها الانتظار لعدة شهور حتى يمكن معرفة نتائج العلاج الجديدة إلا أن باين قالت إنها تتطلع لعام أكثر بهجة في 2010.

" لقد كان العام الماضي طويلاً للغاية وبشكل خاص مع إجراء العملية الجراحية و جلسات العلاج الإشعاعي ... أنا أتطلع لعام 2010، فأنا أريد أن استرد حياتي مجددا بعد أن كان كل شيء متوقفاً لفترة من الزمان".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مصدر الخبر : www.bbcarabic.com

تحياتي للجميع ............... :84:

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهند المهداوي (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
دكتور حسنين الموضوع مهم جدا وبارك الله فيك عليه ارجو التوضيح اكثر ان امكن حول التفاصيل الفنية للمنظومة .


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (31 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي العزيز مهند ... شكراً جزيلاً لمروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الطيبة ... 

بالنسبة للخبر المذكور ... فأنه يشير إلى أحد تطبيقات الجراحة الإشعاعية - Radiosurgery ... والمستخدمة حالياً في إستئصال أورام الدماغ وتشوهات الأوعية الدموية تحديداً ... وذلك عن طريق تسليط تلك الأشعة بتركيز عالي جداً على نقطة واحدة في الورم المراد إستئصاله ... بحيث ستعمل الأشعة على منع نمو خلايا الورم وتحطيمها بشكل تدريجي خلال فترة أسابيع أو شهور قليلة ومن دون ان يؤثر ذلك على أي من الأنسجة أو الأعصاب المحيطة به مما سيؤدي إلى تقليل إحتمالية حدوث المضاعفات السلبية التي تصاحب عادة المعالجة بالإشعاع .. مثل تساقط الشعر ، فقدان الذاكرة أو ضمور الأنسجة المحيطة ... وهذا أهم مايميز الجراحة الإشعاعية ... قضائها على الورم بدون أي تداخل جراحي تقليدي وبالشكل الذي يقلل من وقت مكوث المريض داخل المستشفى مع أكثر دقة وفعالية وبأقل تكلفة بأن واحد ... ولكن مع كل هذا ... تفتقر معظم بلدان المنطقة إلى وجود مستشفيات أو مراكز متخصصة بهذة التقنية الرائعة ... حيث لاتتجاوز أعدادها أصابع اليدين في منطقتنا بالرغم من كثرة أعداد الإصابات الموجودة فيها ...

أعدكم أخي العزيز بأنني سأحاول خلال الأسبوع الحالي بإذن الله تقديم تقرير مفصل حول هذا الموضوع المهم فعلاً ... من خلال محاضرة علمية قدمتها قبل فترة قصيرة في أحدى الندوات العلمية التي أقيمت في بغـــداد الحبيبة ... 

وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (31 يناير 2010)

دكتور حسنين بارك الله فيك اعتقد ان الالية المستخدمة تشابه الية الـ (Gama knife)حيث يتم توجيه اشعة اكس عبر انابيب من الرصاص ذات سمك عالي نسبيا وفي هذه الحالة يكون عبر انبوبين فقط ليتم توجيه حزمة مركزة ذات بعدين (X,Y) او ثلاثة (X,Y& Z) الى مركز الورم لتمرعبر الانسجة باقل تاثيرات جانبية وتحمل طاقة عالية تدمر الورم باقل زمن.
كما اتمنى ان تكون قد اطلعت على خبر ملتقى مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية الاول في محافظة ميسان واتمنى ان تكون لديك حب المشاركة به و في حال رغبت بذلك ساحاول تسهيل وجودك هناك حيث ان مدة الملتقى يومين فقط وسيعقد في الاسبوع الاخير من شهر شباط وسيناقش الملتقى المحاور التالية :
1- استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات في الاجهزة الطبية.
2- المشاكل الادارية التي تواجه مهندسي الاجهزة الطبية في العمل اليومي.
3- المستجدات التقنية في الاجهزة الطبية.
مع تحياتي.​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (31 يناير 2010)

صحيح جداً عزيزي مهند ... يصطلح على هذة التقنية بالغاما نايف أو سكينة غاما - Gamma Knife ... حيث تمتاز هذة الأشعة بطاقتها العالية جداً وبطولها الموجي القصير جداً ... مقارنة بالأشعة السينية أو أشعة اكس ... ولازلت عند وعدي في تغطية هذا الموضوع المهم جداً بشكل مفصل وبأقرب مايمكن إن شاء الله ...


----------

